# Sacred mysteries



## AV1611 (Mar 31, 2007)

This article appeared in _The Daily Telegraph _today, thought I would share it with you 



> *The strange rite of circumcision*
> 
> I realised this week that I didn't really know what circumcision meant. Of course I knew what it entailed, and that it indicates a covenant between God and Abraham's descendants. But why should it be chosen to enact a covenant?




The sentence "Circumcision of the organ of generation must surely be related to a future people with whom God has the same covenant as with Abraham" reminded me of what a homily of the Church of England teaches saying, “And so was circumcision a Sacrament, which preached unto the outward senses the inward cutting away of the foreskin of the heart, and sealed and made sure in the hearts of the Circumcised the promise of GOD touching the promised seed that they looked for.”


----------

